# can u gain on low carbs??



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

hi all ,after losing weight on a low carb diet , I am now on carbs again.currently on 2700 cals.91 g fat.318 carbs.209 protein.gaining weight slowly,i am 5'11.44 years old 142lbs.looking to gain around 20lbs minimum over time ,but feeling bloated after carbs and my condition not quite as good as when on lower carbs and at time calorie deficit was on 1800 daily. can I consume the new calorie intake on less carbs? and still gain , new area this for me so glad of any advice please.my current foods are white potato,oats,eggs ,chicken ,whole milk,rice,sweet potato.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes. I'm on between 150g and 200g, and im gaining strength and size massively


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

if I was to lower my carbs and increase fats /protein ,what would you suggest as good sources of fats?

should I only take in carbs either side of trainingto help boost and recovery?

sorry for all the questions as I just don't know too much , my current bodyfat is 7.5 and at my weight and height I have plenty of room to move up ,its annoying I have thyroid problem but I want to find a good diet that will help me gain and ideally quite lean so im not on a yoyo diet if that makes sense. don't understand yet the macros/micros people mention but I get the idea its overall calories from protein,carbs ,fat? I need to make sure im getting sufficient to grow just when carbs sometimes make me feel bloated the next meal is hard to get down,thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

L11 said:


> Yes. I'm on between 150g and 200g, and im gaining strength *and size massively*


so im guessing that's an old photo of you:whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Madmax123 said:


> if I was to lower my carbs and increase fats /protein ,what would you suggest as good sources of fats?
> 
> should I only take in carbs either side of trainingto help boost and recovery?
> 
> sorry for all the questions as I just don't know too much , my current bodyfat is 7.5 and at my weight and height I have plenty of room to move up ,its annoying I have thyroid problem but I want to find a good diet that will help me gain and ideally quite lean so im not on a yoyo diet if that makes sense. don't understand yet the macros/micros people mention but I get the idea its overall calories from protein,carbs ,fat? I need to make sure im getting sufficient to grow just when carbs sometimes make me feel bloated the next meal is hard to get down,thanks in advance for any help.


its all about the macro's baby (said in an American accent).....cream, full fat milk, cheese, EVOO, bacon, nuts, peanut butter...just google for high fat foods, and go with fod that isn't processed


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

yes you can. @Bad Alan did a rebound using low carbs and high fats and grew well.

fats should be from

Almonds

Natural peanut butter

Extra virgin olive oil

oily fish like mackerel

Avocado


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

barsnack said:


> so im guessing that's an old photo of you:whistling:


lol you b*tch. I'll have you know i weigh half a stone more! In terms of fat sources i stick to salmon, mackerel, egg yolks, peanut butter, brazil nuts, peanuts, cashew nuts, ground almonds..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> yes you can. @Bad Alan did a rebound using low carbs and high fats and grew well.
> 
> fats should be from
> 
> ...


Agree with Liam you can gain well on low carbs, I used a modified Atkins approach to my rebound with around 50g of carbs a day (from fruit) and very high fats. I don't think it's optimal for growth but it was good during a period when my body was used to using fats and very insulin sensitive.

There are alot of threads on people using "keto" style bulks and I think generally people come to the conclusion that they can do it better with the inclusion of carbs. If you are carb sensitive I would start with a TKD style diet and just keep them around the workout (intra and post) gradually as your metabolism increases add them to other times of the day and pull your fats down to accommodate the increase in carbs.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Walnuts are hands down the best nut to include in your diet and also whole eggs are another thing I would add of you haven't already.


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok if anyone could please help me out with a few ideas on meals with changes to my current diet

5am 50g oats 1scoop whey both mixed in water

8.30 1egg 2whites 200 g baked beans

Noon 200 g baked potato 160 g cooked chicken fillet salad ,coffee with 200 ml full fat milk

4 pm 1scoop whey with 200ml full fat milk

5.45 train

Pwo 50 g dextrose 1scoop whey

7pm 175 g boiled rice 160 g cooked chick

9.30 1scoop whey in water

Finding it hard to eat much more , I am 5'10 .142 lbs if I lower carbs to either side of training what would any of you suggest to try for other meals ? If able to give quantities be helpful too please as I feel I could increase my kcal with good fats to get me in an excess calorie state and there less volume than some carbs.thanks in advance


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I can't


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

L11 said:


> lol you b*tch. I'll have you know i weigh half a stone more! In terms of fat sources i stick to salmon, mackerel, egg yolks, peanut butter, brazil nuts, peanuts, cashew nuts, ground almonds..


Whats a typical meal plan or what you eat on say non training days with lower carbs and higher fats and protein?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Can you gain on low carbs? Sure you can.

But why would you want to? You will grow much better with carbs. The more carbs I eat, the stronger I feel in the gym, the more weight I am lifting in the gym, the more muscle I gain...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Agree with Liam you can gain well on low carbs, I used a modified Atkins approach to my rebound with around 50g of carbs a day (from fruit) and very high fats. I don't think it's optimal for growth but it was good during a period when my body was used to using fats and very insulin sensitive.
> 
> There are alot of threads on people using "keto" style bulks and I think generally people come to the conclusion that they can do it better with the inclusion of carbs. If you are carb sensitive I would start with a TKD style diet and just keep them around the workout (intra and post) gradually as your metabolism increases add them to other times of the day and pull your fats down to accommodate the increase in carbs.


ye i was getting my carbs in around workout after cut i grew like weed and was not eating that much carbs


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

depends what ya class a low carbs TBH


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

cas said:


> Can you gain on low carbs? Sure you can.
> 
> But why would you want to? ...


Bloat. For me i like to stay lean and its difficult to judge when im permanently bloated from carbs 300g+ of carbs. It could just be wheat but that cuts out alot of carb sources for me so i stick to getting alot of calories from fat.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

L11 said:


> Bloat. For me i like to stay lean and its difficult to judge when im permanently bloated from carbs 300g+ of carbs. It could just be wheat but that cuts out alot of carb sources for me so i stick to getting alot of calories from fat.


When on a anabolic rebound I smash all the food I can, swell the muscles up and hope the stretch gives new growth.

But then I personally dont really mind carrying a few extra lbs in the winter


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Is there a ratio that works better than other like 40.30.30 carbs protein fat etc. I read somewhere there should be an amount of fat intake based on protein intake,I just can't remember where I read it tho.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

yeah many people use paleo diet, with limited carb source


----------

